# Recovered - I made a video



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a video I made that provides some rational answers to the anxious thoughts that accompany DP/DR, and I hope it inspires anyone who's struggling with it to recover, because it is possible. I am 85% back to normal and improving every day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Ginger, wow are you related to noamsky?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

probably


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Who's noamsky?


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Susto - I know exactly the answer to this. Everyone gets different symptoms, and almost everyone experiences DP at some point for like 1 minute. But lots of people with anxiety disorders are so anxious about REAL stuff that when they experience DP it isn't their biggest concern and they forget about it. It's when you linger on it, it becomes an obsession and then a disorder.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

- Everyone's brain is different I guess. I think the visual symptoms are the anxiety symptoms and everything else is just related to thoughts that these anxiety symptoms trigger.
- As far as that goes, I guess it could. For me, it helped to get anxious about real stuff because my DP was triggered by unplaceable anxiety. I wasn't anxious about anything real in the first place, it was more just that I started having vivid dreams and got anxious about this "sensation" of descending deep into my subconscious and losing connection with reality. I'd also always had hypochondria, but once again, this was getting anxious about "made up" stuff. 
-When people are DP'd but not anxious, it's because DP is serving it's purpose - emotional numbing.


----------



## WhereIsMyMind? (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, Wikipedia says: "One cognitive behavioral conceptualization is that misinterpreting normally transient dissociative symptoms as an indication of severe mental illness or neurological impairment leads to the development of the chronic disorder. This leads to a vicious cycle of heightened anxiety and symptoms of depersonalization and derealisation".

And I've always figured it has to do with the fact that you "caught the feeling"(noticed it) and attributed it to something more serious. I thought I was brain-damaged because I had a concussion around the time of my onset, but I was just being ridiculous and realized that it was the stress I was going through during that time in my life. I even had a day that I woke up feeling like I did before DP, but it literally lasted about 15 minutes, and my DP came back as soon as I laid on the couch and watched TV. I think people with DP almost completely forgot what it was like to be normal and that's why it's become a chronic thing, and you have to almost completely forget what DP is like to become normal again. That's my theory :\


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought everyone that suffered from DP or DR and it caused them an issue was anxious as if they weren't anxious about it they wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm amazed that someone that has had DP/DR for just ONE month could be such an expert......?


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> I'm amazed that someone that has had DP/DR for just ONE month could be such an expert......?


Haha thanks I guess? Nah I'm starting to think more and more that I have OCD, because before I got DP/DR I started obsessing over dreaming and then not coming back to reality (irrational shit I guess). But to the point, I guess once I got DP/DR I immediately started into obsessive research over it and I feel like I pretty much scavenged all I could find.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Susto said:


> well, I see you are pretty confident of your conclusions. on the other hand I see DP being much more "beautiful" than just anxiety and thought process.


Beautiful? Please explain!

Also "Just anxiety" is not a good turn of phrase. Anyone suffering from anxiety will tell you its nothing to be sneezed at.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ph10nc

Omg u just made my night hahahaha "I started having vivid dreams about this sensation of transcending deep into my subconscious" I actually pissed myself laughing at this it was hillarious lol

Susto

I like your picture comment it's so true


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Susto said:


> so, if dp is just a symptom of anxiety, why many people have anxiety disorder and not DP?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

beacuse some people anxiety is not sever enough to actually trigger dp


----------

